# Tiller Extensions?



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Those 8hp lightweight 56lbs motors are alots of fun for this size. 

PM anytide..... Very reasonable and he makes tiller extension. I have one and love it!


Strongarm products makes top notch tiller extension but cost more money ......either one worksfor u.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a similar set up like yours but I have a gheenoe 15.4 highsider and 8hp tohatsu 2 stroke! Alots.of fun and very very light!


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! Do you have a shot of the tiller handle? I want to put the seats up on a taller pedestal like i have on my 13'. The only downside is on my 13' the tiller handle would run into the bottom of the seat. Not an issue on the 15', but now I feel like I am reaching way back to steer. I mounted the motor and sat in the seat. I could reach it, but it was a bit of a stretch. I could see that getting very uncomfortable after a while.

Hooching


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

When it comes to tiller extensions, Strongarm products is where it's at. You can't beat the quality of the product and customer service. Price is great. Check the tiller extension shoot out on Microskiff.com main page and see for yourself!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> When it comes to tiller extensions, Strongarm products is where it's at. You can't beat the quality of the product and customer service. Price is great. Check the tiller extension shoot out on Microskiff.com main page and see for yourself!


X2,

That's a good example! Forgot about this one! Also Strongarm tiller extension can make u a.kill switch option. I had few of Strong arm products on my mercs and freakin love them!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I will post photos of a Tiller extension you can build for under 10 Bucks ...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Carbon Marine....


----------



## nchorley (May 23, 2011)

Carbon Marine is a bit more money but the weight of a carbon fiber tiller ext is unbelievable. Less wear and tear on your tiller handle.


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

> I will post photos of a Tiller extension you can build for under 10 Bucks ...


Thanks. I'm only extending it a few inches, so hopefully a good home made number will do the trick. If not, I'll look at some of the other suggestions. I found one online that is 14", but i don't know if it will be able to fit over the grip on this motor. It looks like it is for smaller trolling motors.

Hooching


----------



## nchorley (May 23, 2011)

if you only plan on extending a few inches then some PVC will do the trick! I used to use a rubber pipe fitting two hose clamps and a piece of PVC with a cap on the end worked great.


----------



## rw29914 (Jan 14, 2011)

definitely CARBON MARINE...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you are only doing a few inches to make it easier to reach from the seat then use PVC. Personally I think it would be a waste of money to pay for a fancy one if it is under 18". If you want a decent one that is fairly inexpensive then like mentioned above contact Anytide (anytide.com). But to pay $120-200 for a one just to go a few inches, seriously guys?

Here's a recent topic on making a tiller extension, I'll be posting some pics of mine soon.
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1320363148


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

When it comes to something that ultimately is what is between you and the motor. Meaning if It break at WOT you'll be in trouble. I would never use PVC. Strongarm product makes the painted version for $100. And they offer it in any size desired. Much more comfortable than all the others I've used. And zero vibrations. And with the Strongarm, you don't have to worry about it coming loose, or worry about the carbon fiber finish fading out exposing fibers that would get all up into your long sleeves. All into your arms.


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't speak to the others, but as I'm only trying to get a few extra inches, and I can reach the tiller w/o it, cost vs. security, cost wins. 100.00 for an extra 6 inches, I'll let you fill in the joke here, isn't worth it to me.

Hooching



> When it comes to something that ultimately is what is between you and the motor. Meaning if It break at WOT you'll be in trouble. I would never use PVC. Strongarm product makes the painted version for $100. And they offer it in any size desired. Much more comfortable than all the others I've used. And zero vibrations. And with the Strongarm, you don't have to worry about it coming loose, or worry about the carbon fiber finish fading out exposing fibers that would get all up into your long sleeves. All into your arms.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

PIB, you and me (and many others) will be at odds again on this subject. Just cause you throw more money at something doesn't mean it does the job any better then the more economical solution. For example look at how many mullet fishermen have been using simple PVC pipe for decades with no issues.
Now if you want to be technical, you aren't supposed to use an extention with an outboard, it's not recommended by the manufacturer, and in some cases voids the warranty. However as most of us have learned you sometimes have to think outside the box for a decent solution.


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

carbon marine tiller piller the strongest and lightest on the market


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

works great ...

The Bell adapter is custom made for me You can do the same thing with a coupling and a bushing 

If you want a bell I have 2 available 1 1/2  x 1 and a 1 1/4 x 1 they are $5.00 + postage  that's my cost ...












Here is another one made by Someone ...he uses it on an LT 25 / 25 hp Merc


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

That's pretty funny. I have a piece of piping in my truck that I picked up tonight that is exactly the end piece of your extension. I'll probably end up with what you've got when I am done. Thanks for the picture. It looks great.

Hooching



> works great ...
> 
> The Bell adapter is custom made for me You can do the same thing with a coupling and a bushing
> 
> ...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

add some Wilson tennis racket tape It works Great !


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thats smooooth Dave !! always thinking 
heres one...
-anytide


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't forget to wear a kill switch, just in case something does go wrong. And if the mullet fisherman did have a problem with their PVC extension, I don't think they are big on posting it on an online forum. Most of them look like they might not know what the Internet is.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

If you Don't want to mess around Anytide makes great stuff ! 

It is a lot more refined than mine he has heat forming methods that make them very nice 

mine is OK but for a longer reach I would go with His ...


Carbon fiber would be my LAST choice ! I have one and am NOT impressed !!!


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's what I've got so far. I'll add some clamps and shorten it up some once I get the seat put in. It fits nicely even without the clamps. I put some cloth between the pipe and the handle in hopes of not damaging it too much. I'm not sure how long I'll keep the boat or motor, but I'd like to keep the motor as nice as possible.

Hooching


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't forget the rubber coupling

You have a PM enjoy ;-)


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I've had my Carbon Marine Tiller Pillar since 
'08. No problems and looks brand new!


----------



## rw29914 (Jan 14, 2011)

Carbon Marine Tiller Pillar ALL THE WAY!!!! by far the lightest, strongest & most well built on the market today...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> If you Don't want to mess around Anytide makes great stuff !
> 
> It is a lot more refined than mine  he has heat forming methods  that make them very nice
> 
> ...


Dave what's not to like? Have you ever had any issues with one? 

I used one a several boats for a long time, and honestly wouldn't go back to anything else. Sold it with the last boat, and now have another one for sale here on the forum. Obviously I would keep it to but haven't had a micro in over a year, and don't see myself getting another in the near future so it's gotta go. 

Never heard anyone complain about a carbon tiller pillar before... They are pricey but I don't think there's anything out there stronger or safer, which were the only 2 reasons I ever bought them. Others buy them for the bling factor too, but that wasn't my reason for buying. 

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

It is not one of Joe's his is probably better 

The thing is too light 

and too nice attracts thieves ...


Just my .02


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> It is not one of Joe's  his is probably better
> 
> The thing is too light
> 
> ...


You have a carbon one made by someone other than Joe at Carbon Marine???

I thought he was the only one making them outta carbon?

-T


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

I had an early Carbon Marine and had it slip off my motor while running a few times. It also turned yellow after a while. The newer version seems to have fixed these problems, but the last 4 have been "Strongarm". These maybe a little to strong as I hit the extension hard and broke my tiller arm off my motor. LOL


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

everyone ranting and raving about the CM one try out a strongarm? I have used both and I prefer the Strongarm. I like Joe's products. I love my Loop push pole by Carbon Marine. But using both, I really like the Strongarm tiller extension better. If you read the tiller extension shoot out on the main page, you'll see the only thing that the CM beat out the strongarm is in weight. But the extra weight of the strongarm makes it a smoother feel with no vibrations.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

I've used both the strong arm and the carbon marine, and much prefered the carbon marine. But really they're both well made and get the job done, and it truely comes down to personal choice. You really have to try both and decieded which you like more.

I like the fact the tillar pillar is made of carbon fiber, as opposed to aluminium. The carbon is lighter and feels just as strong. This eliminated the annoying "tiller creep" that happend with the heavier metal extensio. Personally, I haven't had any trouble with excessive vibration, but I did wrap the end of the handle in rod wrap to get a better grip when I have some excess fish slim on my hands ;D

Overall, they're both great products from great companies.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I've used both the strong arm and the carbon marine, and much prefered the carbon marine. But really they're both well made and get the job done, and it truely comes down to personal choice. You really have to try both and decieded which you like more.
> 
> I like the fact the tillar pillar is made of carbon fiber, as opposed to aluminium. The carbon is lighter  and feels just as strong. This eliminated the annoying "tiller creep" that happend with the heavier metal extensio. Personally, I haven't had any trouble with excessive vibration, but I did wrap the end of the handle in rod wrap to get a better grip when I have some excess fish slim on my hands  ;D
> 
> Overall, they're both great products from great companies.



I guess when it comes to a fourstroke there isn't much vibration. As there is on two strokes. I have used the CM on a 25 merc two stroke and it was brutal after a whole day of running biscayne bay. But you make a great point. It's down to preference.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> > I've used both the strong arm and the carbon marine, and much prefered the carbon marine. But really they're both well made and get the job done, and it truely comes down to personal choice. You really have to try both and decieded which you like more.
> >
> > I like the fact the tillar pillar is made of carbon fiber, as opposed to aluminium. The carbon is lighter  and feels just as strong. This eliminated the annoying "tiller creep" that happend with the heavier metal extensio. Personally, I haven't had any trouble with excessive vibration, but I did wrap the end of the handle in rod wrap to get a better grip when I have some excess fish slim on my hands  ;D
> >
> ...


X2


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have owned both the CM and the Strongarm and they are both great products. On a larger outboard like a 25 and up, I think I would be more inclined to use the strongarm because being aluminum it feels solid. On a smaller motor, the CM is the way to go based upon the weight of the extension. I have tried the strongarm on my 15 and it seems as if there is too much weight and pressure on the tiller arm. Again, both good products and would not hesitate to buy either. As far as the DIY units go, if your only looking for a few extra inches to run sitting down then sure they will work just fine. If you need the 2-3 ft to run while standing I think it would be of best interest to purchase one made solely for that purpose. At $100, cmon guys I know most of you all can afford that to fork out on a decent and safe tiller extension...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

For what it's worth aluminum transmits more vibration than carbon fiber. 

Ask any road cyclist. On the old AL bikes your hands, fingers and butt would go numb from vibration. A switch to carbon handlebars, seatposts, stems and, better yet, a carbon fiber frame, solves the vibration issues. 

-T


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> It is not one of Joe's  his is probably better
> 
> The thing is too light
> 
> ...


That's what I like about my TP...on/off in seconds. Goes in the garage, motel...And out of the sun...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Finished mine yesterday and fished with it today, PVC that is hammer coated and foam filled. It's rock solid and I'm very happy with it, only thing is it needs to be longer so I'll be investing another $8 to make a new one.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

looks great -your a man of many talents!!!
--thats why those fish keep getting in your boat 
-anytide


----------

